# Can I use these 21700 in my new mod?



## Angelus (14/6/20)

Hi all I recently bought the new uwell evdilo but I wasn’t able to order 40t as they were sold out, although Samsung bats aren’t my first choose as I find that the wrap gets torn and damaged quiet easy. So I found a local online supplier of “EBAT 21P38 21700 3800MAH 40A” many thanks for the help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/6/20)

Battery Mooch 2015

While the test results are hard data, the conclusions and recommendations I make based on these tests are only my personal opinion based on my criteria for setting a rating. Carefully research any cell you are considering using before purchasing. You are responsible for your safety.

Testing cells at their limits is dangerous and should never, ever, be attempted by anyone who has not thoroughly studied the dangers involved and how to minimize them.

If the cell has only one current rating number on it, or if it says "max" then I have to assume that the company is stating that the cell can be discharged at that current level in any way, including continuously.








*Bottom Line*
While this cell lists the true 30A continuous current rating on the wrap it also has a useless “Max Pulse Discharge” rating of 40A on the other side of the wrap. Without knowing the length of the pulses, the time between them, and the criteria used to set the rating (voltage sag? vaping time? temperature?) the rating is useless.

This is a shame as it appears to be the same cell as the iJoy, Ampking, and Efest 20700's. The EBAT uses a plastic top ring insulator though versus the paper insulator on the iJoy and Ampking. This might make a difference to those who often get e-liquid on the battery.

Three of the six EBAT’s I tested didn't perform quite as well as the others though. This same performance variation seems to exist for the cells from all the companies wrapping this 20700. I don’t think these variations would be noticeable while vaping though as they are small at 3.2V and higher.

I am very happy to report that this cell doesn’t say "IMR" anywhere on the wrap. Since these 20700’s do not use the battery chemistry often associated with the “IMR” model number prefix there is no reason to have “IMR” on the wrap like the Efest cell does.

I am rating this EBAT at 30A and 3000mAh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelus (14/6/20)

Thanks for the reply 

I tied to find what mooch had to say about the batts but I couldn’t find it at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

